# Charger or flyer fixie?



## noadapter (8 May 2011)

Hi knowledgeable fellows

So l've decided to get my hands on a Fixed/single speed bicycle but unsure which to go for i know someone who is selling a Charger Plug(2010) for £300, but i'm liking the Genesis Flyer and if i bought it through the cycle to work scheme i could get one for around the same price.

So the question is should i lay down £300 for the charger or buy a new Flyer through the cycle to work scheme??


----------



## colinr (8 May 2011)

Both perfectly decent bikes, get the one you prefer.
I'd choose the flyer myself.


----------



## gaz (8 May 2011)

Flyer will have better quality components to the Charger but i've had a bad run in with Genesis Customer support so they are a steer clear for me.


----------



## Woz! (9 May 2011)

"Charge".

£300 sounds a bit steep for a second hand Plug to be honest. Mine wasn't far off that for new (was a bargain, but still!)


----------



## smokeysmoo (16 May 2011)

Woz! said:


> £300 sounds a bit steep for a second hand Plug to be honest.




^+1 Shop around, don't know what size your after, but you could potentially pick up a spanking new bike for that sort of coinage. Abuse Google and see what pops up


----------



## wheres_my_beard (16 May 2011)

Take a look on Gumtree too, there's a few knocking around on there at (slightly) lower prices than that.


----------



## mightyquin (28 May 2011)

I'd say £200 - £250 would be a more realistic price for the secondhand Charge, so unless you can negotiate the price go for the new bike.


----------



## calibanzwei (10 Jun 2011)

Use a Plug myself - love it


----------



## GrumpyGregry (11 Jun 2011)

if getting a secondhand plug be aware the paint finish is less than robust. if you stare at it hard it scratches.


----------



## Tynan (14 Jun 2011)

common as muck


----------



## Je ta Dawes (6 Jul 2011)

I've had my Flyer for nearly a year - honestly the most fun you can have on two wheels and the only things I've changed are the tyres for Gatorskins after a run of punctures last winter; my knee-caps do occassionally threaten to come off when I've got a tail-wind on the way into work though...


----------



## Zoiders (6 Jul 2011)

Get the Flyer.

Some of the cheaper/older Plugs are gas pipers with cup and cone hubs.


----------



## clarion (8 Jul 2011)

I ride a Ridgeback Solo, which is the rebadged Genesis Skyline. Pretty much the same as the Flyer, but with options for mudguards & rack. Great bike.


----------

